# Workhorse Offers Professional Package 2



## Deborah Sexton

Workhorse has put together a collection of manual screen printing equipment designed for start-up to professional level shops. The Professional Package 2 centers around the Mach six-color/four-station manual press and is perfect for businesses with a wide variety of needs.

The Mach M-64-0 has cast-aluminum print heads and print wheel that are light enough to make them easy to operate day in and day out, while solidly welded steel construction provides a rigid platform to last a lifetime. 

For exposing screens, this package includes the MDLUM-LED Medium Lumitron LED Exposure unit. This size unit takes screens up to 25 inches by 36 inches. Once screens are exposed, wash them out in the WSH-36. It’s designed to work at waist height, and ergonomically built for function and comfort.

The Super Seca 18- by 18-inch flash cure has a ceramic infrared heating panel with three heat reflectors that trap heat to prevent it from escaping and provide enhanced edge curing. It’s capable of handling designs up to 16 x 16 inches. 

Rounding off this complete package is the Powerhouse PQ2608 quartz conveyor dryer. It has a wide 26-inch (66 cm) belt designed to allow for maximum production. It also features Flash Phase, which at the flip of a switch speeds production by raising garment and ink temperatures quickly in the first heat zone. 

To view on the website, go to Sample Shop Packages - Workhorse Products Screen Printing Equipment

For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

